# Is it a man thing?



## Sharkie (Apr 29, 2013)

I have been a member of this forum for a few months now and the one commonality I have noticed is it appears to be mainly male members.

Just wondering what it is that attracts men to coffee making, is it the mechanical aspect of the process, the machine maintenance or the brewing methods?

It's a little like men and BBQ's

Apologies in advance to all female members!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Maybe it's only men that like forums?


----------



## Sharkie (Apr 29, 2013)

Good point

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

There's not many pink coffee machines on the market


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

My Mrs has no time for forums, shes too busy nattering on the phone!


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Hmm, I know some female barista's who are amazing. They don't post here though, so maybe a forum thing as daren says?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Don't think many men on this forum!!

http://forum.purseblog.com/


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

How do you know about the purse forum?


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

I find that women are generally less interested in things that could be described as being 'a bit of a faff' to do (which coffee making is) and they're generally less interested in the technology/science behind things.

That's not to say all women are like that.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

A wife with 200 of them that match the 200 pairs of shoes


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

oh yeah, forgot you had an Italian wife. shoes & bag galore


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

All designer as well, no doubt!


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Geordie Boy said:


> I find that women are generally less interested in things that could be described as being 'a bit of a faff' to do (which coffee making is) and they're generally less interested in the technology/science behind things.
> 
> That's not to say all women are like that.


i would agree with that, tried to get Mrs into making coffee, a little bit of latte art for a laugh but shes not interested. the machines to hot or im getting coffee grinds over my polished nails. Any way my 14 year daughter has taken a huge interest making espresso and trying latte art, will have to get some photos of her efforts up on the site.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I think it is.

I would be surprised if there was a support group set up called "Caffeine Widows"









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

glevum said:


> All designer as well, no doubt!


Dude of course she is Italian........


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

The women I know that have an interest in coffee, like to buy espresso based drinks in a cafe, and/or make brewed coffee at home/in the office. As a straw poll, at work, the coffee as a drink, draws more interest from women than men...but the 'coffee making' is mostly (but not always) done by the men.

The forum is largely espresso-centric, I think a lot of folk (even a lot of men) struggle with the concept of buying 'a machine' to do a job...& then having to nursemaid that machine with "just the right grind, just the right dose, just the right tamp, just the right weight output..." a bit of brainbender.

"I thought you said the machine made the coffee? It's just sitting there whilst you do everything, can't you just press a button & let it get on with it?"

Superauto owners who come here usually get told they're wasting their time.

Women tend not to be too keen on loose grounds in their kitchen either. I reckon if you could buy Aeropresses & CCDs (quick & easy clean up) in the supermarket, things might be different?


----------



## Brettyboo (Sep 4, 2013)

Mrs brettyboo said to me today....YOU PAID HOW MUCH! For a machine that grinds up some bean thingies.......what's wrong with instant.....it tastes the same! She really doesn't get it, at all, in the slightest.......


----------



## Teach72 (Sep 7, 2013)

When mine comes home and says she has saved £100what she actually means is she spent £200 but all the cloths had £100 off! So a new gadget for me is only fair!


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

I think it's forums in general as well. I'm into photography and know a few very good female photographers but the forums have very few female members.


----------



## ziobeege_72 (May 6, 2013)

I think women tend to focus on hobbies that are whimsical and not really that important - like parenting and childcare. Deadly serious and critical pursuits on the other hand like coffee extraction techniques and conical burr grinder discussions is really beyond them.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

ziobeege_72 said:


> I think women tend to focus on hobbies that are whimsical and not really that important - like parenting and childcare. Deadly serious and critical pursuits on the other hand like coffee extraction techniques and conical burr grinder discussions is really beyond them.


I bet you asked permission to post that!


----------



## ziobeege_72 (May 6, 2013)

If she found out what I wrote she'd calmly pop down to my lever machine, unscrew the rod & handle and would start bashing me with it. Coldly.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

ziobeege_72 said:


> If she found out what I wrote she'd calmly pop down to my lever machine, unscrew the rod & handle and would start bashing me with it. Coldly.


How do you she's not on here already?









Gaggia Classic OPV and Silvia steam wand; Eureka Mignon; VST 15g, 18g & 20g Baskets;TORR plan 2 convex Tamper


----------



## ziobeege_72 (May 6, 2013)

urbanbumpkin said:


> How do you she's not on here already?


I think I am fairly safe as I would have been well and truly lever-whipped by now. Especially dangerous with a 2 group Lusso where the 2 levers could be converted to nunchucks. Another side benefit of getting the LI. Might need to beg Reiss to rush my order through


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

ziobeege_72 said:


> I think I am fairly safe as I would have been well and truly lever-whipped by now. Especially dangerous with a 2 group Lusso where the 2 levers could be converted to nunchucks. Another side benefit of getting the LI. Might need to beg Reiss to rush my order through


LOL... "lever whipped"! Crime of passion from a coffee widow

Gaggia Classic OPV and Silvia steam wand; Eureka Mignon; VST 15g, 18g & 20g Baskets;TORR plan 2 convex Tamper


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Another thing I like about forums, it makes us so very brave!!!


----------

